# Frage zur Schmelzsicherung 16A gegen Leistungschutz Tauschen?



## Thorstenbastler (11 März 2022)

Moin zusammen
Wir Haben in Unsere Arbeit 2 Schockkühler die mit schmelzsicherung 16A Abgesichert ist und nehmen ja auch viel platz ein.
Können die Schmelzsicherung gegen ein 3Pol. Leistungschutzschalter getauscht werden...

So wie ich weiß Darf man nur noch Schmelzsicherungen im Hauptanschlusskasten Nehmen.
Wenn das mit 4x 3Pol Leistungschutzschalter geht ist dann im Sicherungkasten eine 12 Reihe Belegt, und nicht wie
Mit der Schmelzsicherung 2 Reihen....


Vielen Dank Jetzt schonmal...
Schönes Wochende


----------



## Timbo (11 März 2022)

Brauchst du den platz?
Schmelzsicherungen sind super wenn es um höhere Anlaufströme geht. Also auf jeden fall prüfen ob das Gerät das benötigt bevor eine Umrüstung in Erwägung gezogen wird.


----------



## Thorstenbastler (11 März 2022)

Timbo schrieb:


> Brauchst du den platz?
> Schmelzsicherungen sind super wenn es um höhere Anlaufströme geht. Also auf jeden fall prüfen ob das Gerät das benötigt bevor eine Umrüstung in Erwägung gezogen wird.


Moin Timbo
Ja Eigendtlich schon.
Kurze Erklärung 
1Reihe Klemmreihe
2Reihe Hauptschalter / Schockühler 1 / Schockkühler 2
3Reihe 16A Maschine / Kühler
-------------------------------------------------------------
Am Schönsten Währe es die 3Reihe 4x 3Pol Leistungschutschalter 16
Und die Anderen für 16A Automaten für Sicherung


----------



## Timbo (11 März 2022)

Hallo Thorstenbastler,

du musst das mit dem Einschaltstrom erst klären.
Das gilt auch für die 16A Maschine und den Kühler.


----------



## Hesse (11 März 2022)

Thorstenbastler schrieb:


> Brauchst du den platz --- >
> Ja Eigendtlich schon.


die "Type B"  FI's sind heute kleiner


----------



## Thorstenbastler (11 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> die "Type B"  FI's sind heute kleiner


Meinst Diesen Fetten Fi Ganz Unten oder???


----------



## Hesse (11 März 2022)

Thorstenbastler schrieb:


> Meinst Diesen Fetten Fi Ganz Unten oder???


Ja, der ist vermutlich für einen FU ? vom Kühler ?


----------



## Thorstenbastler (11 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ja, der ist vermutlich für einen FU ? vom Kühler ?


Nein, für eine abfüllmaschnie


----------



## Hesse (11 März 2022)

Thorstenbastler schrieb:


> Nein, für eine abfüllmaschnie


Da hast du aber was anders geschrieben --- dann halt für eine FU in der Abfüllmaschine


----------



## Thorstenbastler (11 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Da hast du aber was anders geschrieben --- dann halt für eine FU in der Abfüllmaschine


Soory die 4 Reihe vergessen...
denn Da ist ja der Große FI


----------



## Hesse (11 März 2022)

Ich verstehe es nicht oder du nicht sorry..
Der FI in der 4 Reihe mit dem 2,5pmm kommt doch von der dritten Reihe "rechtes Element" seine Spannung und das hast du mit Kühler benannt

Ein Schaltplan wäre besser als Foto oder die Glaskugel …..

Für was brauchst du denn überhaupt den Platz ?


----------



## Thorstenbastler (12 März 2022)

Moin Mit Kühler meine ich Eine Kühlanlage um den raum zu kühlen.....
Wofür ich den letzten platz brauche Hatte ich geschrieben für Sicherungautomaten 16A- 6x Stück...
Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Blockmove (12 März 2022)

Wenn ich mir das Foto anschaue, dann passt zumindest "bastler" im Namen  😜
Du kannst Schmelzsicherungen gegen Leitungsschutzschalter austauschen.
Wie bereits oben geschrieben musst du halt die Anlaufstöme berücksichtigen.
Es wäre sicher besser die Aufgabe einen Profi und nicht einem Bastler machen zu lassen


----------



## hucki (12 März 2022)

Thorstenbastler schrieb:


> Am Schönsten Währe es die 3Reihe 4x 3Pol Leistungschutschalter 16


Im übrigen sind das auch keine Lei*s*tungsschutzschalter sondern Leitungsschutzschalter (ohne s vor dem 1. T!).
Sie sollen die dahinter verwendeten Leitungen vor unangemessenen Strömen schützen.
Daher bestimmen auch deren Querschnitte die max. Amperezahl der LSS.


----------



## Thorstenbastler (12 März 2022)

Thorstenbastler schrieb:


> Moin Timbo
> Ja Eigendtlich schon.
> Kurze Erklärung
> 1Reihe Klemmreihe
> ...


Wo ist den hier die 4Reihe Ähm ich sehe hier keine oder?
Hab ich nicht aufgeführt wie ich das sehe Ohmein Gott, Und bitte


hucki schrieb:


> Im übrigen sind das auch keine Lei*s*tungsschutzschalter sondern Leitungsschutzschalter (ohne s vor dem 1. T!).
> Sie sollen die dahinter verwendeten Leitungen vor unangemessenen Strömen schützen.
> Daher bestimmen auch deren Querschnitte die max. Amperezahl der LSS.


Nicht gleich hier Besser wisser rauhängen lassen okay Danke....
Und Danke Für die "leute" die es Ernst Meinen.... Habe Mit einen Elektriker eine Lösung gefunden...
Ende und aus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 März 2022)

Thorstenbastler schrieb:


> Wo ist den hier die 4Reihe Ähm ich sehe hier keine oder?
> Hab ich nicht aufgeführt wie ich das sehe Ohmein Gott, Und bitte
> 
> Nicht gleich hier Besser wisser rauhängen lassen okay Danke....
> ...


Mimimi


----------



## Timbo (14 März 2022)

Gut das du einen Elektriker hinzu gefügt hast. Ideen sollte man als nicht Fachmann (ohne deine Qualifikation zu kennen) immer von einem Fachmann überprüfen lassen.

Welche Lösung habt ihr denn jetzt gefunden? Es ist immer schön wenn eine Frage am Ende auch die Antwort im Thema hat.


----------



## nade (25 März 2022)

Nun ja, ich hätte da für Kältemaschinen Motorschutzschalter genommen. Sind noch einmal kleiner und haben es nicht so genau bei Anlaufströmen, wenn die über den  5 bzw. 10 fachen Nennstrom gehen. Ach ja und noch ein Stück schmaler zugleich.
Aber nun gut, ist ja Unterstützung vor Ort und eine Lösung gefunden.


----------

